# Pan covers



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Can you folks recommend pan covers for #3 bridgers.Tried wax paper and tried to get the krinkle out of it but still don't trust it especially now when its so artic.Has anyone used the rubber ones?Any help?Thanks, Gary


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

i have always used pillow stuffing under the pan. The only problem is that if the dirt is moist sometimes your jaws will freeze down so use dry dry dirt.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

dont pillow stuffing hold your scent a little i use a trappers cap


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

galyn4,

The trappers cap like trapper_2 suggested is a good way, you can also use metal window screen, just cut to the desired size. If you want underalls, holyfil pillow stuffing works, lambs wool, closed cell foam, insulation, there's a number of things you can use. just give them a try and find the one you like the best.

xdeano


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Anything use at your set needs a certain amount of caution taken to prevent scent contamination (but I don't get crazy about it). Polyfil is no different, just buy a sealed bag & divy it up into smaller ziplock baggies.

I use mostly wax paper. I take a roll, mash it flat, then cut it (the roll) with a hacksaw. Mashing it flat prevents it from rolling away from you at a set. Just tear a piece off the "shortened" roll, wad it & roll it in your hands a time or two. I tear one end that I straddle the dog with, use a stick & poke it under the fixed-jaw, flip the loose jaw up & put the waxpaper under it before I lay it back down. This is after I make sure my trap is solid in the bed.

I sometime use the pleated coffee filters on some of my smaller traps. I've even read of some guys using toiled paper.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I generally just used "Trapper's Caps", or trapper's caps I made myself from various cans that fit the pans of various traps... But in situations where I needed an actual pan cover, I found that the best for me was that nylon window screen... I first cut 2 "templates" out of cardboard that were the size of a #2 coil spring trap then cut out the slit for the dog..... Then I went to the local lumber yard and bought about 10 yards of the nylon window screen (10 yards will make boo-coo pan covers) I cut the screen into squares a little larger than my templates. Then I took several at a time together and lined the templates up and clamped them on each side of the squares, and cut around the templates, and the dog slit, with a pair of scissors, removeing the excess....... I used the #2 coil spring trap to make my templates because this size pan cover will work on about any size trap from #1 3/4 to #4... It is a bit large for some, and a bit small for others, but it will cover the pan. I kept a supply laid flat in a clean "fruit cake" can to carry on my line... My father in law used to use those "heavy-duty" paper towels that had the woven in nylon mesh. He just tossed a roll in his basket.


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone and I do use a trappers cap.I tried going without a pan cover when I used it and found because of the time of year (frozen Ground)and using totally dry dirt when sifting over the pan to finish the set it would get under pan .Just was concerned on pan not being able to be depressed.Thanks, Gary


----------

